# Mohawks



## dudethatsmine (Mar 15, 2008)

Whats the take on Mohawks in culinary school and in most restaurants is it even a problem now a days the place i work at its not a big deal its some low end place.

My Mohawk is about 6 inches high only. Could it be a problem now a days though so many people have them its pretty mainstream even some high end business people have the faux hawk going on.


PS. did i mention i am kind of in love with my hawk so getting rid of it wouldn't be a option unless the job is paying 14 bucks a hour then ill pull out a buzzer right in the middle of the interview and buzz it off.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I wanted one when I was six


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

DO YOU !!!!!!!!!! Most real kitchens you would be wearing a _chef hat_ anyways..... :c ool:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh sweet!  My kid wants a mohawk but he has a fauxhawk.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

You might have a problem with some of the old-school chefs that strictly adhere to a tight dress code policy, but I have yet to see anyone with a mohawk treated badly in a kitchen.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

My opinion:

In my work you have to have a professional appearance. We all get a laugh out of that phrase, but it's true that customers judge the business by that. I know a few places where a mohawk would be right on, but not a whole lot of places.


----------



## dudethatsmine (Mar 15, 2008)

old timers should be dieing out soon so i am not worried about that if they do have a problem with it i could cut it and wait for them to die then grow it back i kid of course sort of lol .


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

WOO, WOO, WOO, DYING OUT ????????????? Easy on us OLD SCHOOL CHEFS, LOL :lol:

Don't forget were the ones giving you your first shot to break into this career, what you do with it is your Choice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Do you, YOUR WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudethatsmine (Mar 15, 2008)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wasn't gonna say "dying out" but I was thinking that as the shift of leadership goes from the hands of the old-schoolers to the younger generation of cooks and culinary grads, the appearance rules are going to be relaxed a little bit.


----------

